# The 2016 Supersix Evo is Out!



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

It's very nice, a little lighter, a littel more aero, but more importantly it has improved BB stiffness. 

2016 Supersix Evo Bikes


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Everyone has to make a 25.4 seatpost now, awesome.

Pretty much exactly what was expected of them, they didn't disappoint.


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

The Bike Radar write up was fantastic. I love how they were able to test the bike on real roads and not the perfect dream like conditions that manufacturers usually look for.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm 89.2% sure that 97.6% of that info is 133% marketing hype about a nice new bike.
I bet 37.8% of people will agree with me.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Bike Radar's video review:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otjnEyzA3ns


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

the mayor said:


> I'm 89.2% sure that 97.6% of that info is 133% marketing hype about a nice new bike.
> I bet 37.8% of people will agree with me.


I'm in the 37.8%.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

the mayor said:


> I'm 89.2% sure that 97.6% of that info is 133% marketing hype about a nice new bike.
> I bet 37.8% of people will agree with me.


I always love when they throw out all these %'s with no real basis of what any of it equates to.
Like the rear triangle has 15% more vertical deflection. Wow... almost sounds like a full suspension MTB. But how much vertical deflection does a rear triangle normally have... 1mm? Well 15% more deflection would be a mere 0.006". 



Rashadabd said:


> Bike Radar's video review:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otjnEyzA3ns


A "massive evolutionary step" over the previous EVO. "When you're hitting potholes it smooths them out".  This guy sounds like a Saturday morning infomercial.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

GOTA said:


> The Bike Radar write up was fantastic. I love how they were able to test the bike on real roads and not the perfect dream like conditions that manufacturers usually look for.


Manufacturers do both controlled tests and real world

And feedback from riders including pro


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

This is why it always comes down to the test ride for me. I could care less about most numbers, I want to know how it feels to ride. It obviously has narrower tube shapes, so I don't doubt that it is more aero. I also feel comfortable saying that it probably rides a little smoother with wider tired and the rear end. How much? I think that all comes down to whether it is enough for the person riding it. You can ride far and fast on all of these bikes, the magic happens when you find the one that works really well for you and how you ride.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I don't care about numbers too much, it's all about the ride, the feel... But claims of a stiffer BB is good to me (it wasn't bad on the previous Evo, but perhaps the only thing I felt could need to be improved. Bigger, powerful cyclists will appreciate). The rest? I already thought the Evo was one of the smoothest riding race bikes so good on them for improving on that, even by a small margin (the smaller seatpost was to be expected after it's use on the Synapse). The aero improvement is modest, a full aero road bike is already a marginal gain compared to optimizing your pedalling position... but hey, a few watts are a few watts, and with former Cervélo's head designer/engineer coming on board at Cannondale only this winter, his influence will only start to show later on. It does sound like a pretty great overall package that should shine no matter what the road is like. Seems to be an improvement over the old one in all aspects, but it was always going to be hard to improve an already excellent bike by huge margins. I'll stick with my 2013 Black Inc for now.

I think my biggest surprise is... only Shimano builds on the new Evos (and only one SRAM CAAD12 model). I guess Shimano is fighting back in the OEM price war... It's not a bad thing IMO but those who prefer SRAM might not agree.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Dan Gerous said:


> I think my biggest surprise is... only Shimano builds on the new Evos (and only one SRAM CAAD12 model). I guess Shimano is fighting back in the OEM price war... It's not a bad thing IMO but those who prefer SRAM might not agree.


I don't think that's much of a surprise. The pros aren't running Sram. Marketing caters to what the pros are using.

Of the 17 teams on the 2015 world tour... 
13 are running di2 
2 are running Super Record EPS 
1 Super Record 
1 Sram Red

It might not be Shimano's pricing as much the fact that SRAM dropped the ball on having an electronic group for 2015.


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

tednugent said:


> Manufacturers do both controlled tests and real world
> 
> And feedback from riders including pro


True but when they unveil they often take the press to perfect locations for the unveiling like the Giant TCR in Mallorca or Scott launching their new Foil in Salzburg.

Cannondale gave the UK press a SuperSix Evo to ride in the UK and it wasn't even the top model. That's a nice change from the usual.


----------



## Diopena1 (Jul 21, 2011)

Dan Gerous said:


> I don't care about numbers too much, it's all about the ride, the feel... But claims of a stiffer BB is good to me (it wasn't bad on the previous Evo, but perhaps the only thing I felt could need to be improved. Bigger, powerful cyclists will appreciate). The rest? I already thought the Evo was one of the smoothest riding race bikes so good on them for improving on that, even by a small margin (the smaller seatpost was to be expected after it's use on the Synapse). The aero improvement is modest, a full aero road bike is already a marginal gain compared to optimizing your pedalling position... but hey, a few watts are a few watts, and with former Cervélo's head designer/engineer coming on board at Cannondale only this winter, his influence will only start to show later on. It does sound like a pretty great overall package that should shine no matter what the road is like. Seems to be an improvement over the old one in all aspects, but it was always going to be hard to improve an already excellent bike by huge margins. I'll stick with my 2013 Black Inc for now.
> 
> I think my biggest surprise is... only Shimano builds on the new Evos (and only one SRAM CAAD12 model). I guess Shimano is fighting back in the OEM price war... It's not a bad thing IMO but those who prefer SRAM might not agree.


I agree.... I'll have to test ride one when they come out, and if I really like it that much, may then order a frame set and build it with Sram Red, nothing against shimano, its a personal preference thing.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

tlg said:


> I don't think that's much of a surprise. The pros aren't running Sram. Marketing caters to what the pros are using.
> 
> Of the 17 teams on the 2015 world tour...
> 13 are running di2
> ...


Those 17 teams are paid to use that equipment.

On production bikes.....SRAM low balled the OEM market...but they can only go so low and Shimano is fighting back


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

the mayor said:


> Those 17 teams are paid to use that equipment.
> 
> On production bikes.....SRAM low balled the OEM market...but they can only go so low and Shimano is fighting back


I recently read that the SRAM recall cost Cannondale a lot of money and logistic issues and that was a key part of why the change occurred.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

the mayor said:


> Those 17 teams are paid to use that equipment.


The point is that's what's coming on the equipment they're riding. And the marketing will push that onto the consumers to be "like the pros".


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I'm staying with Campy for all my Cannondale bikes not making the move. Future plan is getting a new frame build it up with Super Record.


----------



## fueledbymetal (Sep 24, 2007)

I just ordered a Cobalt Blue Ultegra since it's the cheapest hi-mod (and best color!) and will be building it up with Di2 since SRAM's electric group is nowhere near being released.

Picture of cobalt blue here: AMICI DI BICI


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

+1.. I agree with you.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

the mayor said:


> I'm 89.2% sure that 97.6% of that info is 133% marketing hype about a nice new bike.
> I bet 37.8% of people will agree with me.


+1....I agree with you.


----------



## MartinR. (Nov 3, 2014)

fueledbymetal said:


> I just ordered a Cobalt Blue Ultegra since it's the cheapest hi-mod (and best color!) and will be building it up with Di2 since SRAM's electric group is nowhere near being released.
> 
> Picture of cobalt blue here: AMICI DI BICI


Do you have any info on prices for other 2016 models (complete bikes)? I am particularly interested in the standard SS EVO Ultegra 3 and/or CAAD12 models. In Europe, the 2016 lineup is not available for order yet...


----------



## fueledbymetal (Sep 24, 2007)

MartinR. said:


> Do you have any info on prices for other 2016 models (complete bikes)? I am particularly interested in the standard SS EVO Ultegra 3 and/or CAAD12 models. In Europe, the 2016 lineup is not available for order yet...


2016 CAAD12 US lineup: 2016 CAAD12 Bikes
2016 EVO Lineup: 2016 Supersix Evo Bikes

Only prices I know are for the Team (~$9k) and Ultegra ~($4k) Hi-Mods.

And to amend my post above, I'm going to build up my Cobalt Blue Evo with SRAM Red rather than Dura Ace Di2 - I want electronic shifting but after trying it again I just can't warm up to Shimano's shape & action, so I'll just keep running Red until SRAM offers a good electric option.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Anyone know whether Cannondale will sell the 2016 Team EVO frame as a frameset? Or do you have to buy the full bike as shown on the site?


----------



## Horze (Mar 12, 2013)

I've found the 25.4 not only to be more flexy (as expected) but also the pressure points are concentrated in a smaller area making this seatpost size disappointingly uncomfortable.

27.2mm OD size works best in my experience. It's an optimum size compared to 31.6mm which may be too stiff and the 25.4mm which is a little too flexible and pointy.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Horze said:


> I've found the 25.4 not only to be more flexy (as expected) but also the pressure points are concentrated in a smaller area making this seatpost size disappointingly uncomfortable.
> 
> 27.2mm OD size works best in my experience. It's an optimum size compared to 31.6mm which may be too stiff and the 25.4mm which is a little too flexible and pointy.


Well, you need to put a saddle before you sit...


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Dan Gerous said:


> Well, you need to put a saddle before you sit...


Good point, Dan! 
I don't know that I could tell the difference between the different diameter seatposts unless I tried riding without a saddle.


----------



## tpcorr (Feb 27, 2014)

Are only the Hi- Mod Evo frame's new, or are the non Hi- Mod versions frames new also?

Tom


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

tpcorr said:


> Are only the Hi- Mod Evo frame's new, or are the non Hi- Mod versions frames new also?
> 
> Tom


2016 Evo Hi-Mods are new, the 2016 non Hi-Mod are not, they are the same frames as previous years non Hi-Mod frames.


----------



## tpcorr (Feb 27, 2014)

Dan Gerous said:


> 2016 Evo Hi-Mods are new, the 2016 non Hi-Mod are not, they are the same frames as previous years non Hi-Mod frames.


Thanks Dan

Tom


----------



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm happy that they put a 25.4 mm seatpost on it, as it will probably bring more aftermarket options for my Synapse.


----------



## young (Jul 24, 2015)

ToiletSiphon said:


> I'm happy that they put a 25.4 mm seatpost on it, as it will probably bring more aftermarket options for my Synapse.


black inc comes with enve, and team is coming with fsa k-force. thats 2 more options in 25.4.


----------



## 5DII (Aug 5, 2013)

anyone know if the rear derailleur hanger on the new hi mods will be the same?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

5DII said:


> anyone know if the rear derailleur hanger on the new hi mods will be the same?


Definitely not, the new Evo's hanger has the last rear derailleur cable stop built in as it exits the chainstays:

Mechanical:








Di2:


----------



## fatcamper (Jun 15, 2014)

Dan Gerous said:


> 2016 Evo Hi-Mods are new, the 2016 non Hi-Mod are not, they are the same frames as previous years non Hi-Mod frames.


Is it likely that the non Hi-Mod frames will see a similar update in 2017? I realize that's a long time to wait. I wouldn't let it stop me from buying now, but I am just curious before I drop down the cash on a non Hi-Mod.


----------

